# Car Going To Body Shop Monday...



## SPICERED2006 (Oct 7, 2007)

My question is how easy is 06 Spice Red paint to get by the body shop? The appointment was made on Friday for this Monday. I had heard once that some GTO paint takes awhile to get.It is just the Peeling paint on the inner door handles, they claim its a one day job.


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

What most bodyshops "like mine" has a mixing bay there. They usally just look up the paint code and mix it. If its just the pealing at the door handles then all what would happen is they would take them out and give them a good squirt. I allways had to do the little things at my shop. Probably only take a few hours to do.


----------

